# Variation de prix pour les vieux Macintosh Classic 2 ou Se Fd Hd



## GDum (24 Octobre 2017)

Je débute dans ce forum, je ne sais trop comment m'y insérer.
Milles excuses.
Je formule donc ma propre question:
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire pourquoi il y a une telle variation de prix (surtout Usa) pour les vieux Macintosh Classic 2 ou Se Fd Hd (j'en ai pas mal à vendre...).

*Note de la modération :* autant créer un message indépendant, donc on déménage.


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2017)

Des exemples ?


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Octobre 2017)

Sur les sites d'enchères (EB) il y a de tout (et n'importe quoi). 
Ce qui est intéressant c'est de suivre les enchères pour savoir à combien c'est parti (malheureusement, une fois que c'est vendu tu ne peux plus faire de recherche).

Parce que, en Achat immédiat sur EB (ou sur LBC), tu trouves parfois des prix délirants, mais la aussi faut suivre, pour s'apercevoir que ça n'a pas été vendu et souvent remis en vente... (Des machines collector, super vintage, historique, rare... et j'en passe ;-)) souvent avec des photos ou on les voie jamais en fonctionnement.

Un SE ou un Classic (I ou II) dans son jus et qui démarre, c'est atour de 50€ au mieux (10/20€ pour pièces).
Après, tout dépend de l'état, c'est des machines anciennes tout de même (presque 30 ans), si elles n'ont pas été utilisé depuis longtemps, il peut y avoir des dégâts (une pile qui a coulée, des condensateurs qui fuient, un disque dur HS, une alimentation HS, etc...). 

Si ta machine fonctionne complètement (y compris le HD, parce que des SE FDHD et des Classic avec la disquette avec le point d'interrogation, il y en a aussi beaucoup), avec pile neuve, condos révisés, un bel aspect et un peu d'accessoires (RAM au max, clavier, souris, micro, doc, disquettes,...), tu peux intéresser un collectionneur qui t'en donnera un peu plus. 

Mais faut pas rêver, c'est des machines qui ont été très diffusées, ça se trouve encore assez facilement.
On n'est pas sur des machines rares (Mac 128, XL, 20th Anniv., proto, etc...)


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2017)

Tu as un Classic II à vendre ?


----------

